# Moving to Chiang Mai to start a clothing line. HELP Please



## SuperRVT (Feb 9, 2013)

I am a 50yo retired American that would like to move to Chiang Mai, Thailand and start a small Men's clothing line with my Life Partner. We will be buying a condo to live in, but are unsure of how to go about gaining business licensing, qualified employees, renting a work space etc.
We are also concerned about the types of visas that are required for us to do this legally.
Thank you in advance.:clap2:


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

SuperRVT said:


> I am a 50yo retired American that would like to move to Chiang Mai, Thailand and start a small Men's clothing line with my Life Partner. We will be buying a condo to live in, but are unsure of how to go about gaining business licensing, qualified employees, renting a work space etc.
> We are also concerned about the types of visas that are required for us to do this legally.
> Thank you in advance.:clap2:



SuperRVT, Places to start:


The consulate is where you'll apply for your visas.

Royal Thai Consulate General
611 N.Larchmont Blvd., 2nd Floor ,
Los Angeles , CA 90004
Phone : 323.962.9574
Fax : 323.962.2128
Royal Thai Consulate - General Los Angeles
[email protected] 


The board of investment has all the information you will need for opening a business in Thailand.

BOI : The Board of Investment of Thailand
www.boi.go.th/ 
The Thai Board of Investment (BOI) - your investment and business information source for Thailand.

Good Luck.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Plenty of good sources of info for ppl in your position including this forum and various other expat in thailand forums. There are also web sites by thai law firms, foreign embassies in BKK (e.g. the USA one has a good free report), and also thai government agencies like BOI and Office of Business Development. Most of these will appear in google search results using search terms like "starting a business in Thailand" and "Thailand work permit".

See also my my book (via link below) and certain other books like the one by phillip wylie "Starting a Business in Thailand".

You don't mention in your "life partner" is Thai or not, if not then your range of options is a little more restricted.


----------



## SuperRVT (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## SuperRVT (Feb 9, 2013)

cnx_bruce said:


> Plenty of good sources of info for ppl in your position including this forum and various other expat in thailand forums. There are also web sites by thai law firms, foreign embassies in BKK (e.g. the USA one has a good free report), and also thai government agencies like BOI and Office of Business Development. Most of these will appear in google search results using search terms like "starting a business in Thailand" and "Thailand work permit".
> 
> See also my my book (via link below) and certain other books like the one by phillip wylie "Starting a Business in Thailand".
> 
> You don't mention in your "life partner" is Thai or not, if not then your range of options is a little more restricted.


Thank you for your advice, and I have ordered your book.
My Partner is not "Thai". So, I'm not sure if that is of consequence in any case. However, I'm sure it would make it easier according to some research that I've done. 

Again, thank you.


----------

